# Cost of Living in Italy



## Interista

We're considering, as a family (2 adults, 1 baby), moving to Italy. In my line of work there are more opportunities currently in _il bel paese_ than there are in Ireland and we think we could live there more cheaply which would allow us to do other things as a family. I know Italy is an expensive country but Ireland is exorbitant. I speak a reasonable standard of Italian, whilst my wife speaks none though she is willing to put effort in to learn. Subsequently that may leave it hard for her to find work. She is a Montessori teacher (teacher of young children from ages 2-8) and would like to look into teaching two or three children in our own home, would this be a possibility in Italy?

My main question is looking at the jobs out there for me I'm probably going to be coming out at about €20,000-€23,000 net (after tax etc) per year. If she struggles to find work and so is unable to add to that would we be able to live in the Naples region (that's where we're looking) or is it a pipe dream (though I reckon even in Ireland you could squeeze by on that)? We would be looking to live in a rural area, less than an hour from Naples and I would commute.

One final question, sorry about so many(!), are there many expats around that region as I think it would help my wife both professionally and socially at least at the start?


----------



## Renee Artois

We lived in Abruzzo for 2 years and found it very expensive, and this was supposed to be a poor part of Italy.

Utilities are high, car insurance very expensive.


----------



## canados

it depends on where you live. There are cities like Modena, Milan, Rome........and many others that are very expensive. You should consider to live in Calabria or Sicily. The second one is fantastic

I live in south Calabria, a region in south Italy


----------

